# Chair rail molding.



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Or you jog up before the corner.


----------



## pisano772 (Jan 17, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> Or you jog up before the corner.


Thanks, never even thought to do that.


----------

